# Will the real BABOTL please stand up?



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

:mn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

We are not hard to find. We have the fancy flags on the bottom of our posts. :dr


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

bobarian said:


> We are not hard to find. We have the fancy flags on the bottom of our posts. :dr


Thanks! I know there's a few of you so I just needed someone to volunteer their mailbox!:tu Thanks for being the first to volunteer. I'll get your addie from my fellow Front Rangers!

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

twinarch said:


> Thanks! I know there's a few of you so I just needed someone to volunteer their mailbox!:tu Thanks for being the first to volunteer. I'll get your addie from my fellow Front Rangers!
> 
> :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


Bobarian threw himself under the bus!!! :r:r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ironfreak said:


> Bobarian threw himself under the bus!!! :r:r


:z

he stepped right into that one:r


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

twinarch said:


> Thanks! I know there's a few of you so I just needed someone to volunteer their mailbox!:tu Thanks for being the first to volunteer. I'll get your addie from my fellow Front Rangers!
> 
> :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


He don't know Bob too well do he :mn


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> He don't know Bob too well do he :mn


Nor does bobarian know me! He's one of the big dawgs around here for sure and has been around quite a bit, but it didn't stop him from stumbling into a newbie trap!

The elderly should know better since they're supposed to be wise and all.


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

> Favorite Cigar
> ERDM Choix Supreme, Camacho Triple's , Oliva v and the skinny stuff


Thanks for the info!:tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Nicely done, Bob!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

twinarch said:


> Nor does bobarian know me! He's one of the big dawgs around here for sure and has been around quite a bit, but it didn't stop him from stumbling into a newbie trap!
> 
> The elderly should know better since they're supposed to be wise and all.


That was pretty damn funny actually... :r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

twinarch said:


> Thanks! I know there's a few of you so I just needed someone to volunteer their mailbox!:tu Thanks for being the first to volunteer. I'll get your addie from my fellow Front Rangers!
> 
> :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


TOTALLY







AWESOME!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

twinarch said:


> Nor does bobarian know me! He's one of the big dawgs around here for sure and has been around quite a bit, but it didn't stop him from stumbling into a newbie trap!
> 
> The elderly should know better since they're supposed to be wise and all.


Kind of reminds me of Monty Python's "How Not to be Seen". :gn:gn:gn


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

bwahaha someone's about to get rocked!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Always willing to take one for the team. :r And although I would rather see the smokes go to the troops, I am not one to discourage newbies from having fun. So:

BRING IT ON!!!:mn:mn:mn


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

You know once you open that box, you can never close it again... you'll be a marked man here at CS. Good luck and it was nice knowing you:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

10 posts since August 2007? Must be an "alternate/extra" account.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I would not waste your time with those guys, total hooligans and basically pains in the asses.

:r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

weak_link said:


> I would not waste your time with those guys, total hooligans and basically pains in the asses.
> 
> :r


Just a boil on your buttocks of being. Oh and Tim's very real.

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

weak_link said:


> I would not waste your time with those guys, total hooligans and basically pains in the asses.
> 
> :r


ho, ho, ho!

Nice!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

weak_link said:


> I would not waste your time with those guys, total hooligans and basically pains in the asses.
> 
> :r


we shall see who gets the last laugh... Like we said before... I hear there is some great beach front property coming to the market very soon in reno... :gn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

twinarch said:


> Thanks! I know there's a few of you so I just needed someone to volunteer their mailbox!:tu Thanks for being the first to volunteer. I'll get your addie from my fellow Front Rangers!
> 
> :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


_I dare you to bomb the Bobarian._


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> 10 posts since August 2007? Must be an "alternate/extra" account.


Perhaps I just didn't get as warm of a welcome as I was hoping for...who cares how many posts I've had since 8/07 anyway?


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

massphatness said:


> _I dare you to bomb the Bobarian._


Ummm...perhaps you have difficulty reading, but that's exactly what I said I was going to do...duh.:gn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I read just fine ... I are college edumacated.

I just like to underscore the obvious.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

twinarch said:


> Perhaps I just didn't get as warm of a welcome as I was hoping for...who cares how many posts I've had since 8/07 anyway?


Ahhh I understand now...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice work, Bob. :r


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

gnukfu said:


> 10 posts since August 2007? Must be an "alternate/extra" account.


He may not post here much but I assure you he is no newbie.:ss

:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it's only fair to warn you that here in Cali we don't screw around when it comes to our own personal protection and well being.

That's why I'm loaning my set of Nun-Chucks to Bob for a while.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know why, but I have this crazy feeling you may want to keep those around for a while...it's just a thought

:ss



weak_link said:


> I think it's only fair to warn you that here in Cali we don't screw around when it comes to our own personal protection and well being.
> 
> That's why I'm loaning my set of Nun-Chucks to Bob for a while.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> I don't know why, but I have this crazy feeling you may want to keep those around for a while...it's just a thought
> 
> :ss


Yup... the man speaks the truth. You may need a bit of personal protection before this is over...


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

massphatness said:


> _I dare you to bomb the Bobarian._


OOO... What if he isn't the only one bombing him? :gn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> He may not post here much but I assure you he is no newbie.:ss
> 
> :gn:gn:gn:gn


Oh I don't think he is a newbie....just pretty shy.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I looks like there is another battle a brewin in this ongoing war.:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bob really loves Cremosas.

Pass it on.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Bob really loves Cremosas.
> 
> Pass it on.


Damn you, now I am going to start getting out bid as I try to corner the market!:dr:r:bn


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Bob really loves Cremosas.
> 
> Pass it on.


I have never had a Cremosa.. Can they really be all that bad? :bn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Ironfreak said:


> I have never had a Cremosa.. Can they really be all that bad? :bn


Ask Hoax or show up to Darrell's Herf on the 12th (I'm sure he'll provide you with one)!:r


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Someone broke out there new/old mystery account to bomb under cause we beat the hell out of them for messing with BOB and Darrell the last time?

I have a fealing this poster is just a straw man they think they can hide behind. Dont make us destroy colorado again. I hear the rebuilding efforts are going well. This time we will actually take our gloves off.
:r


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

groogs said:


> I looks like there is another battle a brewin in this ongoing war.:gn:gn:gn:gn


You sir are very observant... There will be another battle and make no mistakes about it... the next round will be ours as will the war!:gn:gn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

How about we bomb the troops instead?


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Darrell said:


> How about we bomb the troops instead?


It's a tad bit too late for this round... I can't say why... but I can say you will understand more after the weekend officially arrives... :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> It's a tad bit too late for this round... I can't say why... but I can say you will understand more after the weekend officially arrives... :r


Don't start something you are not prepared to finish. :gn

I did not participate in the last little BABOTL vs. CFRH war, that won't be the case this time. :hn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Don't start something you are not prepared to finish. :gn
> 
> I did not participate in the last little BABOTL vs. CFRH war, that won't be the case this time. :hn


Oh we intend to finish it... believe me... you guys will be hurting and on your knees waving white flags real soon... :gn

Here is our proof, we made a little phone call.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> Oh we intend to finish it... believe me... you guys will be hurting and on your knees waving white flags real soon... :gn


Oh, I'm sorry. I think you're confused my man, let me help you back to reality. We are the BABOTL's. We don't wave the white flags. We make others wave them. :tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I think you're confused my man, let me help you back to reality. We are the BABOTL's. We don't wave the white flags. We make others wave them. :tu


HHmmm...not even to regroup only so we can smash them later?


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

weak_link said:


> HHmmm...not even to regroup only so we can smash them later?


Good thinking weak_link...make sure to leave a way out so you can say you're just "regrouping" while you sit at home licking your wounds...that's what I like about you, always thinking! But then again, maybe instead of thinking you should be digging...evacuation bunkers!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Don't start something you are not prepared to finish. :gn


I wouldn't think of it. :ss



> I did not participate in the last little BABOTL vs. CFRH war, that won't be the case this time. :hn


I know your not given to idle threats, but in my experience the really "bad boys" don't make threats, they just do it.

Your friend.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

macms said:


> Your friend.


:r

With friends like you, who needs enemies? :bn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> With friends like you, who needs enemies? :bn


:tpd::r Sounds about right... :gn


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

macms said:


> I wouldn't think of it. :ss
> 
> I know your not given to idle threats, but in my experience the really "bad boys" don't make threats, they just do it.
> 
> Your friend.


Uh oh, you woke up MACMS. :chk:chk


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Opusfxd said:


> Uh oh, you woke up MACMS. :chk:chk


I think I am going invest in earthquake insurance...

it is only 1400 miles.:chk


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> Someone broke out there new/old mystery account to bomb under cause we beat the hell out of them for messing with BOB and Darrell the last time?
> 
> I have a fealing this poster is just a straw man they think they can hide behind. Dont make us destroy colorado again. I hear the rebuilding efforts are going well. This time we will actually take our gloves off.
> :r


I assure you ahbooby, I am my own person. I'm also no straw man, nor tin man, but when the front rangers are done...the boobytols will be the cowardly lions.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

heh, he said booby

:chk


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

Coordinates entered...target locked!


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

twinarch said:


> Coordinates entered...target locked!


Big mistake going after Darrell. He is a crazy mo-fo! :gn


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Big mistake going after Darrell. He is a crazy mo-fo! :gn


I think this one is headed for bobarian as he took the bait. :ss


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

jcarlton said:


> I think this one is headed for bobarian as he took the bait. :ss


I thought so too, but then the picture of Darrell's avatar popped up on the cowardly lion.. :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Ironfreak said:


> I thought so too, but then the picture of Darrell's avatar popped up on the cowardly lion.. :tu


Better a lion than a Dorothy.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

[yawns]

:ss


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Alright, who started this!


I suspect a terrorist conspiracy.
Some of my very favorites along with some I wanted to try and a few I haven't heard of. I've been dual nuked. I think it's too late for diplomacy.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Another nice hit guys!!! Enjoy them!!:tu

BTW, you guys under water yet? I want to go work on my tan on that beach in Reno.
:gn:gn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Another nice hit guys!!! Enjoy them!!:tu
> 
> BTW, you guys under water yet? I want to go work on my tan on that beach in Reno.
> :gn:gn


You guys would have had to damage us for that to happen and no that's not fishing for free smokes, that's fact.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I hope you enjoy the smokes duhman, this has been a blast (pun intended):tu


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks like one more is landing today!;-)


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

twinarch said:


> Looks like one more is landing today!;-)


Get some:tu


----------

